# Looking for language exchange



## Kheira (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi 

I moved to Italy, in Veneto region
I am Belgian, french speaking , and would like to improve my italian, 

I would like to meet Italians , to practice the language , and also to do some activities together

I arrived in July 2010, and would like to make some new friends too

I can also teach you French

I also speak English

Looking forward hearing from you

Kheira


----------



## Yorkshirebella (Jun 23, 2010)

Kheira said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved to Italy, in Veneto region
> I am Belgian, french speaking , and would like to improve my italian,
> ...


Hi Kheira

I used to live in Brussels for a couple of years, somehow your advert caught my eye. I am English and now live in Manchester. I wish you well in your search for friends, I used to live in Italy too and know how daunting coming to grips with a new country, customs and culture can be. Give yourself time and put yourself in the right places, often bars and the tourist trail is not the best place to find long lasting friends. Why not join a language school for learning Italian, volunteer at local schools, try to continue your passions and interests where you will meet like minded people. Let me know how you get on.
Yorkshirebella


----------



## Kheira (Aug 10, 2010)

*HI Yorkshirebella*

Thanks a lot for your message , and encouragement


Actually, I plan to go to Italian class in September

Here it is so difficult to make friends

My boyfriend lives and work here, he is Italian, but we speak English all the time

I also plan to start doing some activities

I will let you know how it is going on

Have a nice day

Kheira


----------



## Lizka (Sep 5, 2010)

Kheira said:


> Thanks a lot for your message , and encouragement
> 
> 
> Actually, I plan to go to Italian class in September
> ...


Hi Kheira

Saw your message on the forum. I think I have a similar situation: my boyfriend also has a good job here and I'm left alone on my own for most of the time. We are also planning to find me good Italian language school since we talk only Englush between each other at the moment... Not sure I understand where exactly you live but if you fancy to meet for a cup of tea in the end of September then please do let me know- I'll be v happy to meet smn in the same situation as me. Also perhaps you could recommend some language school in the region?
Cheers
Liza


----------



## Kheira (Aug 10, 2010)

Lizka said:


> Hi Kheira
> 
> Saw your message on the forum. I think I have a similar situation: my boyfriend also has a good job here and I'm left alone on my own for most of the time. We are also planning to find me good Italian language school since we talk only Englush between each other at the moment... Not sure I understand where exactly you live but if you fancy to meet for a cup of tea in the end of September then please do let me know- I'll be v happy to meet smn in the same situation as me. Also perhaps you could recommend some language school in the region?
> Cheers
> Liza


Hi Liza

Thanks for your email
I actually leave in Vittorio Veneto, which is 40 km from Treviso, and 60 km from Venice

We also speak english with my boyfriend, i found a school in my area, 
I know basic italian, i studied a bit in Belgium, before coming down

Would love to meet you for a coffee at end of September
I do not have a car, but can come by train to Venice

Let´s keep in touch and fix a place and a date so we could meet


Cheers 
Zahra


----------

